# Arrows kicking left....GRRRRRR !



## bull moose

Hey gang...cant figure it out...
Gonna start over again from scratch.

Nock ht.....3/16
centershot 13/16

next step would be to push centershot out a tad I am thinking.

Advice ?


----------



## big cypress

yes , more info .


----------



## bull moose

Insanity CPXL
66 pounds
28" draw
28" velocity xt with a 125 grain tip
slick tab...one over 2 under
NAP Flipper rest

Going back to square one and wonder what I should start at for nock ht and centershot ??
For a left kick should my centershot be pushed out or moved in ?


----------



## Old Sarge

Are you bare shaft testing?


----------



## dsheffey

Pushing it out makes sense but try moving it in. My Mathews likes the arrow way inside. Or maybe it's just me. It's a new bow that I'm still playing with.


----------



## Fletch125

Rest isnt set up right. If it isnt that try holding form.


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Fury90flier

years ago when I was tuning on a regular basis, I didn't care what was right...I adjusted and observed. For what you are describing I'd get a neutral plunger position then get knock height correct first. Once I'm satisfied I'm not getting any porposing I'd move to left to right stuff.


----------



## fmoss3

Change 125gr wt in points to 150gr. left tear sounds like spine issue, arrows are to stiff (?) Try longer arrow and different weight points.


----------



## bull moose

OK...so im playing with this again...
I had it paper tuned pretty good by adjusting the yokes...but no press available to me now.
Arrows are kicking left again...Shooting right-handed...
Soooo....If I see the nock kick out to my left after I let the string go...and I first want to try fiddling with the rest first....
Should I move the rest in or out ?

I cant visualize what the arrow would do if the rest was too far out or too far in ?


----------



## big cypress

just curious , have ''we'' determined it is the bow set up and not your release . i realized i've been pulling my hand away from my face which sometimes causes strange problems . good luck . . .peace


----------



## Fury90flier

before you start chasing your tail, get someone else to shoot the bow. If they get the same type of tear, work on it. I'm not saying you're the problem but it can be a distinct possibility.

I've been screwing with my recurve for the past couple weeks on tuning...found out yesterday, some of it's me. Both bow and arrows are still in need of tuning but it does me no good to continue working on it until I get my grip, follow through and release down.


----------



## b0w_bender

I always use the same advise when it comes to tuning. Start with the Easton tuning guide. It's as well written, comprehensive and simple as it can be made. IMHO

http://www.eastonarchery.com/img/downloads/software/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## biblethumpncop

What spine arrows are you shooting?


----------



## red44

x2 what spine velocity. 500, 400, 300?


----------



## abe archer

Are you getting vane or feather contact with the rest? Use spray foot powder to test.


----------



## bull moose

velocity 300's,,,,,28" 125 grain heads

I moved arrow rest in and now seems much better.
But now I am inside of centershot....
What I mean to say is now my arrow is slightly inside of the string when I eyeball centershot by centering string down center of riser....and then look at arrow in relation to string.
Not sure what to think about this???


----------



## bull moose

Thanks for the responses again guys...
Yes my form does need improving too...but I think Im almost there...Im just concerned that I am inside of centershot now.


----------

